# great bridge locks



## traveler727 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know if there is any crocker out there? Was thinking about going out to the JRB pier but the locks are closer. I only have a few hours. Or maybe out at the wall in great neck.
have a good weekend


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

croakers maybe, Catfish and stripers yes. But if ya really want croakers try the steel bridge on dominion blvd.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Chesapeake B&T*

I spoke to steve (the owner) yesterday and he said that they were catching croakers, perch, and catfish there all last week. The croakers have been up to 2 lbs, the catfish small and the perch nice. In the hotditch no specks, some croakers, and alot, ALOT, of puppydrum.


----------



## traveler727 (Oct 17, 2005)

kicknbass
did you mean at the locks or the jrb pier?
bunkerboy
can you fish the steel bridge from shore and if so where?
thanks for the help guys


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i live right down the road from the locks...im gonna have to fish em one day


----------



## traveler727 (Oct 17, 2005)

just got back from the locks fished from 6am to 9:30 nothing. fished on the left of the boat ramp at the park at the end of the street. Is that where most people fish at that park?


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*locks*

I meant the locks. But this spring when it rains a whole lot the catfish will be available at the JRB. They average 5 lbs and better.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Great Bridge Locks*

Don't bother with the boat ramp side. Fish the left side of the road you drive in on. Croakers, stripers, catfish and white perch.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Caught Myself said:


> Don't bother with the boat ramp side. Fish the left side of the road you drive in on. Croakers, stripers, catfish and white perch.


what about bait what do you use??


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Great bridge locks*

I don't plan on fishing the locks for another month. IMO there's not much biting there unless you just want to kill some time.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

AndyUSCG said:


> what about bait what do you use??


I always stop by there when I'm going to the boat ramp to launch the kayak and check out what's being caught. This is what I've seen. A few croaker on gudgeons and of course bloodworms, lots of catfish on cut shad and stinky bait, small stripers on storm shads and cut mullet and lots of white perch on orange Cajun Spins.


----------



## traveler727 (Oct 17, 2005)

do you have any idea how deep the water is? and how is the crabing there?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

traveler727 said:


> do you have any idea how deep the water is? and how is the crabing there?


i see alot of peopel crabbing tehre during teh summer


----------

